# Stuff one should know about the ViP 622/722



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Pressing the Menu button twice will allow you to see what software version you are running WITHOUT resetting your Live TV buffer. (Press Select to exit Menu)
Has 3 HD/SD tuners. 2 for Dish HD and 1 OTA.
You can record 3 shows at one time if you have OTA connected. (All 3 can be HD) 
Is a Dual TV DVR. Can operation two TVs independently. One HD TV and one SD TV. The TVs are referred to as TV1 and TV2.
You can "Record" two satellite channels while simultaneously viewing a recorded event (Single Mode). (OTA not configured)
As External Hard drive support that can add storage to your DVR. A one time 39.99 activation fee is required.
To get OTA guide info, you must subscribe to your locals (Assuming you have them). What guide data you get various from DMA to DMA and includes both locals and other OTA channels.
You cannot watch OTA live from TV2 while in Dual Mode. You can however watch a recorded OTA program from TV2 while in Single Mode or Dual Mode.
Supports Side by Side viewing. Using the PIP position button to access it. (Single Mode only)
You can swap between two channels with buffering using the PIP swap button. (Single Mode only)
The receiver cannot go into Standby mode unless BOTH TV1 and TV2 receivers are powered off and no events are recording. 
ALL OUTPUTS ARE HOT at the same time!!! 

If you feel something should be added to the list. Feel free to PM me the suggestion and I will add it if it makes sense. The purpose of this list is to provide a short quick list of frequently asked about features or behaviors of the 622/722 receivers. Should be helpful for people that are both wondering what the receivers can do and help people looking for answers.


----------

